# JB4 released for the 1.4T!



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.burgertuning.com/vw_volkswagen_Group10_Jb4_tuner.html

I didn't know this happened! Anyone try it yet?


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

FINALLY!!!! No warranty voiding now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

what's the benefit of buy this over a racechip of unitronic? Cuz I have a racechip middle edition rn and I amd curious whats the difference?


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

im running the JB4 now, im 4 days in and it is much more smoother than the racechip and the chipwerke, will be selling both of those. jb4 is definitly the best unit for the 1.4t, especially with custom maps that reflect current mods.


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

I would sell my racechip and get a jb4 but I live in California and they don’t ship here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Installed the jb4 on my jetta a week ago, love it. Hint of warning to those who try it, when playing with the maps, try no to go over 19psi. I made this mistake and now my turbo wines lol trying to figure out some way to install a better turbo on my car so I can push past 21 psi or keep it there. The short time I ran 21psi it was amazing

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Installed the jb4 on my jetta a week ago, love it. Hint of warning to those who try it, when playing with the maps, try no to go over 19psi. I made this mistake and now my turbo wines lol trying to figure out some way to install a better turbo on my car so I can push past 21 psi or keep it there. The short time I ran 21psi it was amazing
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Hey thanks for your post. Because I am in search of trying to get some serious gains that unitronic software isnt really offering me. From what i am reading and learning about with the JB4 it isnt restricted with remapping. I am curious if there are any other engine upgrade to help with better system flow like a bigger camshaft, fuel injectors.I upgrade I found a bigger turbo on ecs tunning Garrett GEN2 GTX3076R Dual Ball Bearing turbocharger . So your saying your turbo needs some repair now after pushing the boost? I believe it because the stock turbo isn't designed for all that. Its cool that you tried it out with the JB4. Like I was saying I really was hyped for unitronics Stage 2 tune, but now looking into the JB4 I see future possibilities for larger upgrades to really spark the 1.4T. Hopefully you see this post. I don't know anyone trying the stuff you mentioned. It'd be nice to hear how your build is coming along. Thanks dude


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

btavish81 said:


> im running the JB4 now, im 4 days in and it is much more smoother than the racechip and the chipwerke, will be selling both of those. jb4 is definitly the best unit for the 1.4t, especially with custom maps that reflect current mods.


Are you able to give an example of custom maps that reflect current mods. Thanks


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Ive been running mine for well over a year now. Heres the map6 file im running, im at sea level as well so this map may not work for higher elevations. Warm days ill push 23 psi, cooler days I see 20-21psi









Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Ive been running mine for well over a year now. Heres the map6 file im running, im at sea level as well so this map may not work for higher elevations. Warm days ill push 23 psi, cooler days I see 20-21psi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. So what about that noise from the turbo. How did you go about that? Did you get any further upgrades?


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Ive been running mine for well over a year now. Heres the map6 file im running, im at sea level as well so this map may not work for higher elevations. Warm days ill push 23 psi, cooler days I see 20-21psi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Live in FL


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

7ra3 said:


> Thank you for the reply. So what about that noise from the turbo. How did you go about that? Did you get any further upgrades?


I had a line leaking from somewhere on the evap side. After I redid my intake setup I dont have the noise anymore. I live in mobile, al so this map should work for you too. Are you auto or manual?

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Fatchuckyd said:


> I had a line leaking from somewhere on the evap side. After I redid my intake setup I dont have the noise anymore. I live in mobile, al so this map should work for you too. Are you auto or manual?
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


Manual


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

7ra3 said:


> Manual


If you run my tune, you will want to upgrade the clutch

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Fatchuckyd said:


> If you run my tune, you will want to upgrade the clutch
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


Oh most definitely without doubt. I’m looking at southbend stage 2. So just a couple more questions. I’m glad your active on the thread still! So what’s the displacement now hp tq boost? Also does the JB4 allow more fine tuning than the other tune software or is it restricted and set to what the manufacturer allows?


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

7ra3 said:


> Oh most definitely without doubt. I’m looking at southbend stage 2. So just a couple more questions. I’m glad your active on the thread still! So what’s the displacement now hp tq boost? Also does the JB4 allow more fine tuning than the other tune software or is it restricted and set to what the manufacturer allows?


I have to get on a dyno soon. I went with a spec stage 2 clutch, and i love it. Havent been on much lol been busy but I do keep an eye on this board.









Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Nice. I think I might look into that one as well. So realistically you can make fine tunes with jb4? Things that are different from traditional plug n play


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

I was looking at unitronic downpipe Unitronic 3" Downpipe - VW 1.4T EA211 and techtonic exhaust system https://store.ngpracing.com/techton...al-borla-mufflers-mk6-jetta-1-4t-2016-up.html


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

7ra3 said:


> Nice. I think I might look into that one as well. So realistically you can make fine tunes with jb4? Things that are different from traditional plug n play


Boost pressure and thats about it for the ea211. It also has a meth adjustment and trigger system you can add in as well. 

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

7ra3 said:


> I was looking at unitronic downpipe Unitronic 3" Downpipe - VW 1.4T EA211 and techtonic exhaust system https://store.ngpracing.com/techton...al-borla-mufflers-mk6-jetta-1-4t-2016-up.html


I just put on the CTS 3" DP sounds nice significantly cheaper than the Unitronic. Paid $337 on sale from UroTuning


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Stage 2 Unitronic was a bit disappointing in the fact that it only runs 2psi more than stage 1+ coming in at 22.5 psi but overall a huge improvement cant really hook 1st and most of 2nd need to get the tcs button installed


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Has anyone actually done that Garrett Turbo swap?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Thoughts on just getting a manual boost controller and running 26psi with the stage 2 tune?


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Right on. I read something about the 02 sensor being misplaced. Hows everything with yours?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

No it was fine, the design is semi universal so there are 3 O2 bungs. The 1.4 uses the first 2. Would recommend getting a defouler/spacer. Stage 2 keeps you from throwing a CEL but it shows not ready on some things dunno that it will pass emissions without flashing back and a spacer.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Can't really hear the DP over the BOV and Intake but you definitely hear it in the car! Unitronic is definitely not worth twice the price.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Tried posting a video but it says upload file does not have allowed extension. Not sure what that means.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Guess this is the only way to share a video.


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Joey1.4T said:


> Has anyone actually done that Garrett Turbo swap?


No, but i seen it on ECS and was like wow !


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Joey1.4T said:


> No it was fine, the design is semi universal so there are 3 O2 bungs. The 1.4 uses the first 2. Would recommend getting a defouler/spacer. Stage 2 keeps you from throwing a CEL but it shows not ready on some things dunno that it will pass emissions without flashing back and a spacer.


Thats what i figured thanks for clearing that up about purchasing the spacer because I believe many people did not


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm guessing that Garrett is not a direct bolt on.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Made this video of cold start and a quick circle with some highway pulls but my dumb ass forgot to tighten the camera mount so its mostly the back seat lmao


----------



## Pikklz (Nov 12, 2020)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Boost pressure and thats about it for the ea211. It also has a meth adjustment and trigger system you can add in as well.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


You still running JB4 Chucky? I've only added JB4 and higher flow air filter, removed snow grate. I'm not really into spending more to make this thing any faster but was wondering if you ever had any issues with the Map 6 boost values you plugged in. It's definitely higher than anything else I've found posted online but puts this little car on par with some much more expensive cars out there. Anyone else have some custom MAP 6 settings to recommend? I know this is an older post, just hoping to get some feedback.


----------



## Jordangari (7 mo ago)

I’m currently running a Unitronic stage 2 tune for my mk7.5 golf 1.4t and was wondering if it’s worth getting the pedal tune from burger motor sports?


----------



## Pikklz (Nov 12, 2020)

Jordangari said:


> I’m currently running a Unitronic stage 2 tune for my mk7.5 golf 1.4t and was wondering if it’s worth getting the pedal tune from burger motor sports?


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------

